# Volunteering at an animal shelter



## Fodera (Mar 27, 2007)

For the longest time I have wanted to give my time to help others, but due to my mental health it just hasn't been possible. A few weeks ago an idea came to mind. I decided to add "volunteer at an animal shelter" to my CBT exposure list.

I truly love animals. To help animals in need out would be great. I did a check on petfinder.com, and it turns out that there is a shelter specifically for my favorite breed, Siberian Huskies, right in my area.

So this is my goal. As soon as I get out of school I'm going to muster up all of my courage and start giving my time.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Awesome. I'd love to do the same. I love dogs, especially when they put up a fight. (joke)


----------



## Fodera (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't know what I'd do though...
I mean, taking care of the dogs would be ideal but it doesn't seem like shelters need that.

Most of them seem to want people who can help out with the owners and do phone calls :?


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

my sister volunteers at one with her friend, I go with them to help out whenever I'm free too. They let you do a little bit of everything. It's so great. Definatley give it a shot, dont let SA stop you, it'll be a good experience


----------



## Fodera (Mar 27, 2007)

That sounds great, ducky!
I am going to ask my mom to take me down to the shelter so I can just walk around and get use to the atmosphere. As soon as her swelling goes down (had oral surgery) I'm going to try my luck.


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

I'd love to do that! But I can't afford the bus money to get to any shelters regularly :afr


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: re: Volunteering at an animal shelter*



Brax said:


> I'd love to do that! But I can't afford the bus money to get to any shelters regularly :afr


You don't need to be a regular in order to volunteer, you can just do it every once in awhile whenever you're free. I'm not sure if you have to let them know ahead of time or if you can just show up. In my case, I know people there and my sister and her friend are regulars so I don't need to give notice, I can just show up with them whenever


----------



## Vegan Madness (Feb 3, 2007)

Wow, that's so odd! I have the same goal! I'm actually trying to summon the courage to drive down to my shelter tomorrow... Problem is, not only do I have to conquer the fear of talking to people, meeting people, etc., but also driving. The closest one is 15 minutes away, and you have to take the high way... But same as you, I adore animals and I simply must do this. I'm really, really hoping it will help with my SA and give me some confidence. Goodness knows I need it! :afr


----------



## treksalot (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: re: Volunteering at an animal shelter*



Vegan Madness said:


> Wow, that's so odd! I have the same goal! I'm actually trying to summon the courage to drive down to my shelter tomorrow... Problem is, not only do I have to conquer the fear of talking to people, meeting people, etc., but also driving. The closest one is 15 minutes away, and you have to take the high way... But same as you, I adore animals and I simply must do this. I'm really, really hoping it will help with my SA and give me some confidence. Goodness knows I need it! :afr


yay! go for it! :yes


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Good luck Fodera! 

gerard


----------



## opium43 (Mar 23, 2006)

Fodera said:


> I don't know what I'd do though...
> I mean, taking care of the dogs would be ideal but it doesn't seem like shelters need that.
> 
> Most of them seem to want people who can help out with the owners and do phone calls :?


i dunno. i know the local humane society where i live welcomes people to come and play with the animals and pet them & stuff. i think it like , accustomizes them to people. you oughta check out.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Update me man! Hope its turning out well.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I may steal this idea.

Ross


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I've done it once, and it was worth it.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Just been to the cinema and there was an ad for some Scotland Volunteering service. I'm gonna look em up and go do something.

Bravo for this thread.

Ross


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Good luck with all the volunteering everyone!


----------

